# Jobs for Lawyers



## law (May 9, 2012)

I have recently graduated from my Masters in Business Laws degree and was hoping to go to Asia, HK or Thailand to practice.

I was wondering if anyone has any advice for how to go about looking for corporate firms willing to recruit graduates without experience or is it a case of having to get a job in Europe and get a transfer over to Thailand?

Most of interests concern international finance law and capital markets.

Any advice would be great.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

You could start by sending a mail to this company ans ask them the same question.
Thailand Lawyer, Attorney & Solicitor - Siam Legal International

I suppose that they know how it works and what the possibilities are.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I would say very unlikely to get an offer with a Thai law firm unless you know someone here ... or even get a response to an email I would suggest 

There are few jobs open to foreigners - aside from highly experienced foreigners in nice areas - and sooo many seeking a job here. Your best bet would be to work towards a transfer from overseas. In the meantime google on Thailand visas and thailand work permit, and you will get some idea re: the bureaucratic hurdles also.


----------

